
The Beginner's Guide to Intermittent Fasting - Tomte
https://jamesclear.com/the-beginners-guide-to-intermittent-fasting
======
DrScump

      decreased body fat (down 3% from 14% to 11%)
    

A decrease from 14%BF to 11%BF is a decrease of _over 20%_ , not 3%. Three
_percentage points_ is not 3%, unless the base is 100.

But what's really distracting is the basic terminology fail. The strategy
being described is _Time-Restricted Feeding_ , which is but one form of
intermittent fasting.

